# Aquavitro Product problem -- white "threads?"



## kitaguy (Dec 15, 2011)

Guys - I'm looking for some advice.

I started using aquavitro products a while back: Calcification, eight.four, and fuel. I don't dose often -- maybe once or twice a month. I never had a problem until recently.

I put in a couple of new corals, and a BTA, about a month ago, and affixed the corals with a drop of superglue (first time I've tried that -- on advice from a fellow GTAaquaria user.) I dosed the three aquaproducts the next day, and the following morning I came down to find cloudy water and a stringy** mess in the aquarium -- not to mention a nearly overflowing tank what with the strings clogging up sponges and filter pads. The fish and corals seemed to be unaffected, but just to be on the safe side I siphoned all the strings out and did a 30% water change. That took care of the problem.

**I don't know how to describe the strings. They were just white-ish 'wisps' or 'threads' of some kind, attached/hanging off of just about every surface on the aquarium. They're fairly sturdy and easy to suction out, but it's a pain in the ass when they're *everywhere.* I tried to get some pictures, but they only showed up clearly when I used the B&W filter.

Things were fine for a couple of weeks, until I dosed again last night. By this afternoon, all the 'strings' are back. The only 'change point' I can think of is that BTA and those corals with a dot of superglue. Anyone have any idea why dosing with those three additives (at once) would cause this kind of reaction?

If no one has any suggestions, then I'll probably siphon all of this back out and try the additives one at a time to start the process of elimination....


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't know what the strings are, but maybe try those products a day apart from each other. See what happens... sounds like the products might be reacting off each other?


----------



## 71xlch (Jan 9, 2015)

*vermetid snail*

They look like the feeder nets vermetid snail's throw out.


----------



## kitaguy (Dec 15, 2011)

*Update*

Thanks guys. I'm pretty sure my snails aren't to blame -- that'd be a lot of work for a couple of turbo snails to accomplish in just a few hours.... there were a lot more of them in the tank than show up in the pictures 

TwoByTwo - I tend to think along the same lines: perhaps the products are reacting together. The most interesting thing happened, though -- I had to leave town for two days right after this happened (this time), and when I came home the strings were gone. The water is still quite cloudy, so I'm guessing they've dissolved somehow.

I'm going to do a water change this weekend and then try the additives one at a time and see if I get the same result. It's just strange that this all started after putting in some new corals, and never before. I'm stymied.

I'll report back with the results of the next trial


----------



## 71xlch (Jan 9, 2015)

vermited snails are not turbo snails? They are known for creating strings that look just like that. They live on and in live rock and are small......google them.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

This week for me has been the "love of white". Two systems I serviced the water went cloudy white either hours after or the day after. A third was in mid service, cleaning equipment and changing media. It was clear one moment and when I turned around it was cloudy white.

In the latter system, I did see a splooging discharge of white blast from the LR. There are no clams that were introduced. Something is VERY happy in the system.


----------

